# track question



## cdhayes (Oct 25, 2013)

Wondering if anyone can help me out. I just finished gluing down my nscale unitrack. I have tested all sections of tracks with my meter and do not have a drop off in power. However I still seem to have dead spots were my loco sputters and stalls. Now I have cleaned my wheels with alcohol and paper towel is there something else I am missing?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Which loco?


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

Showing voltage on a multimeter doesn't mean you have a good connection. A multimeter is high impedance and will detect voltage with minimal current flow. So when the loco hits one of those sections and demands current a weak link will fail to carry enough current through. if the loco is failing always in the same sections then look at the rail joiners in that area.

Mark


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

When the loco stops wiggle it ,If it starts up the track or pickups probably need cleaning.
If you suspect the track use a screwdriver or pliers to short across the track joints to find the bad joint. (may not work if you have several bad joints) Don


----------



## cdhayes (Oct 25, 2013)

*loco*

I'm definitely not an expert, it's just one out of the bachmann ez track set


----------

